# Power Brakes with Tri Power



## timmyg (Jan 2, 2012)

Hello
I want to put Power Brakes on my 65 GTO. I have the 66 Tri Power set up on the engine. Where would :confusedI pull the vacuum from for the Power Brake Booster? Intake /Carb? I don't see any place to connect to for the Brake Booster Hose. Also, once it is determined where the source of vacuum would come from, where would you recommend that I get the particular Vacuum Fitting that would be needed from? 
As always, Thanks


----------



## old-goat (Jul 10, 2011)

When I put power brakes on my 65 with tripower I used the PCV fitting (two vacuum ports) for the booster then connected the PCV hose to manifold vacuum on rear of the front carb base plate. It works well even with a mild cam. I also run vented oil fill caps.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

PB vacuum should come from the back of the front carb, the throttle plate should have a removable plug facing backwards. You'll need a 90* fitting.


----------



## old-goat (Jul 10, 2011)

Rukee said:


> PB vacuum should come from the back of the front carb, the throttle plate should have a removable plug facing backwards. You'll need a 90* fitting.


I tried mine that way, the boost didn't work as well as the way it is plumbed now using PCV ports. Probably due to the cam I run.


----------

